# Quick, Cheap Thickness Sander for ShopSmith or Lathe



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*How little can I get away with building?*

*I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.

What I need to go with the chevalet I built here last winter, to pursue marquetry, is a veneer press and a thickness sander. The press can wait until next week but the sander gets built now.

*Criteria:*
1) Gotta be cheap
2) Gotta be precision
3) Gotta be small

How hard can that be?

*I need to build* as little as I can get away with and use as much of the ShopSmith's versatile platform as possible. So…......... the basic plan is to use the SS's structure as a framework, its lathe capacity as the drum drive bearings and all, and the way tubes as a base for a simple adjustable table.

This morning I took a run into Tucson and bought about all I need at HD. It's not much, just some 4" ABS pipe and a little hardware. I decided to make the drum today and fire it up to test the concept so here's how it went.

*Here's my SS*, a 1990 Mark V 510, in tablesaw mode with the jointer coupled on the left. You can run with both of these set up together. I've just cleaned one side of a piece of 2" Osage Orange (thanks Gene Howe) on the jointer and cut a couple of 4" square blocks.









*Jointer off*, bandsaw on and I've cut rough circles out of the blocks.









*The SS bandsaw* is a very good machine. It may be a little small but it is a precision tool.









*A quick flip* to vertical position to prepare the very hard wood for the lathe.










*Locked in between centers* with a spur and a live center. I've cut a 2" spigot for my chuck.









*Now in the chuck,* I have turned a recess to fit the live center perfectly.









*There is room now* to use the upgrade lathe rest system. Here I'm set up to finish cut the right end plug to the ID of my ABS "drum".









*The plug is* all finished. I just couldn't resist a trim groove.









*The fit is tight enough* to bind but not tight enough (driven fit) to deform the ABS.









*This is the finished look* of the right end of the drum.









*The drive end * (left) is mounted on a dedicated face-plate and turned to the same friction fit.









*A look at* the fit at the drive end.









*Spinning her up.* I can run the drum up to lots of speed with virtually no vibration. I'll true it up a bit with sandpaper on a flat board when the table is built.









*This all took *about two hours including all the pictures and what I have is a variable speed drum, ready for the velcro kit, mounted perfectly parallel and above a pair of way tubes that will support the table.

I think I'll go golfing tomorrow and finish this up on Tuesday. I have to wait a few days for the Grizzly velcro kit anyway.

Thanks for dropping in.

As always, questions, comments, and critiques are welcome.

Paul


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, good to see you made it OK. How did the pets do?

What a nice machine that SS is. Seems perfect for the situation you are in while in the south.
I built a drum sander on my lathe many years ago. It worked but I did not have the skills I have now to make it into a viable machine. It made too much dust and the platform flexed a lot. Seems like a perfect fit though; lathe->sander.

It will be fun to watch how you complete this,
Steve


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


I am going to watch this with interest. A ShopSmith thickness sander is on my wish list, but I keep coming up with a complex project that has to be put off 'til later.

And I could use one in the next couple weeks! Either that or take the wood to a shop with a large planer…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Paul. I have no doubt it will fit all your parameters. Me? I would have over engineered it, not have enough time to finish it, oh and I would also have squandered the funds for it on some other trivial project.  Thanks for inspiring us.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


*Steve #1* The pets did fantastically. They were stars. I have the dust collection planned and you'll like it.

*Steve #2* You should be able to make this one in a day or two. You probably remember that I posted a concept plan for one of those time consuming ones. I still like the idea but I want to make projects in my limited time, not tools. Stay tuned.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


yea i hear ya paul, hitting the green…the stress of being in your winter home i know has taken a toll…lol…or was it making the pet carrier…..i just love your drum outfit, making a few simple items into a functioning tool is a whole lot of fun, enjoy your game tomorrow, both of my boys enjoy golf….me…dont think it will ever catch, so i will say…forrrrrrrrrrrr…lol…


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, think "the grizz" might be gettin into you there LOL
You just have to get your head around it & there will be a simple answer
Just found out the other day Paul that a mate up at my Club has had a S/mate sitting in his shed for 30 odd years, says he has never used it.
Love the way you attack even the simple taskes Mate, good one : ))


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Nice job, Paul.

I still have my SS in the shop. It doesn't see too much duty anymore, but I figure it earned it's space. I'm anxious to see your sander project completed.

Lee


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


It looks to me like you can take the elements from this simple (and therefore actually built) design and graduate to the more complex version at a later time.

I hear you about choosing where you spend your time!

My ShopSmith gets used on nearly every project I do. Might as well put it to work for thickness sanding as well.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Well its Tuesday and I didn't finish it up.
Life happened and I only got a few hours at it.
Most of the grunt work is done so tomorrow I will post some results.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul.

When this is done, you should send the pics as a suggestion to the SS folks. Might result in another option for them to sell and some coin for you.

Paul (the Winnipeg one)


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Paul:

Shortly after I purchased my Shopsmith in '83 I made a 15" long x 2 1/2" diameter drum sander out of oak. The "plans" to make this drum sander are still included in the latest 4th edition of "Power Tool Woodworking for Everyone".

It works very well as long as you don't try to remove too much material. The downside is the vast amount of sanding dust literally thrown into your face and all over the shop.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Great sanding unit. I like to see people make there machine do another job. I have seen the shopsmith, NOW I am interested in finding a good used one to play with.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Have you seen my small shop blog? It gets into the ShopSmith thing in depth. They are a little harder to find in Canada than in the US but that said I do have my old 1950 10ER at home on Vancouver Island.


----------



## truenorth (Nov 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Very Very cool! Thanks for your patience and taking the time to snap some shots along the way! I live in Canada too!....in South Surrey. There is a shopsmith mark 5 here locally I am seriously considering buying!

What is the maximum thickness of stock you could fit through (height) I'm looking to run 4 1/2 inch thick post style table legs. Do you think It could accommodate them. Sorry if you covered this I wasn't able to find that info

If/ when I do I will definitely me making one of these sanders and will rely heavily on your design. Again Brilliant my friend!

Your neighborgh, Stephen


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Sorry Stephen. Configured as mine is it's only good for about 2" max. Even without the adjustable table I don't think there is clearance for what you want to do. These type of sanders aren't really meant to be thicknessers of heavy stock, even the commercial ones, but rather finish sanders.
This design on a normal lathe may get more capacity . The determining measurement is the spindle centreline to the bed on a lathe or way tubes in a SS.


----------



## truenorth (Nov 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick response! 
I quess I should have specified that although I will be sanding thicker legs 4 1/2 thick that I dont have intentions of sanding for thickness only finishing. But if 4 1/2 wont fit bewteen the "way bars"...I think they're called….then it wont matter anyway. I really like the design of SS…and may get one anyway. There are alot alot of people making really cool tools for their specific needs based of its lathe style platform.
After doing a bit more research I may use your design to make a v-drum set up as apparently the belts dont plug up as quick ….and I mostly use pine for my rustic furniture also a v-drum style surface sander would still hypotheticaly work…although maybe quite high?...im 6' tall but may still need a stool ..haha.
Thanks again!!


----------



## jon1118 (Feb 24, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


I'm new to woodworking and I enjoyed viewing your video on the thickness sander, but was wondering why build a new table and just build around the SS table? Is there someplace that I'm missing as to the dimensions on the unit.

Thanks


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Bottomed out, my SS table sits only 2" below the spindle centreline. Even with a very small diameter drum you would have almost no room for your workpiece.


----------



## jon1118 (Feb 24, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding. I check the distance and you are right. Started making some small boxes that require some very thin strips of wood. Can't wait to try this out. Any suggestions as to making the carriage or material used.

Thanks again

Jon, Clovis Ca


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


The next two segments of this blog cover that pretty well but here are some more photos that may shed a little light.
PM me if you have any questions and I'll help as much as I can.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


Thanks for another brilliant idea, Paul. I've been longing for a drum sander of some sort for making tapered laminations for bending. My SS is a 1956 MV, sans bandsaw, jointer or rotating carriage. Nonetheless, who knew I had a potential drumsander right there in front of me. You did. That's who. (My "jointer" is a power planer held upside down in a handscrew clamped to to my workbench, with a wedge of wood holding the trigger.)


----------



## dannyko (Apr 28, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


what type of pipe did you use.i am making a 32"sander


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


The pipe is 4" ABS. It is mentioned in the photo captions above but I will add it to the text as well as you are the second person to ask. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *How little can I get away with building?*
> 
> *I've just returned* to my winter home / shop in Arizona. At home I have all the tools and lots of space but here I have 1/2 a garage and a much smaller budget. That's no reason not to have all the toys, you just have to be a bit more creative.
> 
> ...


I had to scroll back to see how you accomplished your drum. Mine follows the design from the "Power Tool Woodworking For Everyone" book that comes with the Mark V and uses sheets of sandpaper help in place with wedges. One advantage to that design is I can run two different grits on the same drum, as long as what I an sanding is narrow. I used it primarily for Shaker oval box bands, which never exceed 6" in width. My Performax sander uses a spiral wound strip like yours, which has some advantages too. Well done. Scott


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Structurally Complete - down to details*

*OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.










*This photo shows* the clamping mechanism to the ShopSmith but a similar arrangement could be worked out for any lathe. It also shows a little stroke of luck I had. My arbitrarily chosen clearance above the tubes was made without thinking about the carriage being there. I cleared it by less than 1/8". Fortunately a miss is as good as a mile.










*Dust collector sitting* in place. It can point either way and I may well use it pointing out over the powerhead to better support the hose. I still need to make a couple of little skirt pieces that will contain the dust and also chock the pipe in place. Don't be too concerned about the apparent misalignment (gap under the drum) it's an illusion, I checked.










*This one shows* the feed side with the hinge assembly. The piano hinge / torsion box combination should keep the alignment once I get it all trued up but I still like the locks. She doesn't look like much but that's the way my prototypes are. A little putty and paint and I think I will be able to live with this one and not have to do it all again just to be prettier. It is a tool after all.









*Next up is to* install the DC skirt / chocks and to make some elevators. I'm leaning towards two as I can fine tune by locking one side and advancing the other a hair before locking it in the case that I encounter a little twist.

*My velcro and sandpaper* http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hook-Loop-Conversion-Kit-for-Model-G1066/H5037 arrives Friday as do a bunch of golfing buddies from Victoria so I may or may not post a test drive in the next few days. We'll see.

Thanks for dropping in. I hope this will inspire some ideas and maybe spawn a few more home-builts.

That's it for now.

Questions, comments, critiques….always welcome.

Paul


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


This looks rather promising and I may even consider making one to use with my Powermatic lathe. Thanks for posting and helping others, you are a true friend to all of us.

I am adding this to my favorites.


----------



## SnowFrog (Jun 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


Nice diy tool build. I have put this on my fav


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


Looking great!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


Looking great!
Almost makes want to start looking for a Shopsmith


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


Nice.
The SS seems perfect for this. I like it.

The dual adjusters are a good idea. You one clever dude.

Does the SS have a reversible motor?

Steve


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


i think i like the having just a shopsmith, it seems my shop just gets dirtier and more scrapes of wood in there, that im loosing ground, i think i need a 12×12 room , a shopsmith, and that be that, im really impressed with your new tool…i hope it works great for what you need and want, now as to your golfing buddies…you have a great time…we dont want to hear of any golf cart crashes,,,or having to be pulled out of the pond…or sand trap…forrrrrrrrrrrrrrr…grizz


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


No Steve, it only goes one way.
Grizz, I am totally impressed with it. For years I used to laugh at people with ShopSmiths. I always had all the commercial production equipment and I considered it sort of a toy. Like most of the SS naysayers, I had never actually experienced one myself.
I may do a post on my Az shop setup yet.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


You machine guys! Is there nothing you can't build? It all flies over my head, but I do know enough to be incredibly impressed by your agile creativity. Cheers….


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


Come on Paul, you have to start making a mess soon, not going to show you my shop, anyway if I was to tidy up I'd never find a damm thing.
Mate you realy seem to have this one all sown up, realy great looking addition to your existing dual w/shop fleet
Pete


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


This is a great project Paul! I am putting this in my favorites as I have a SS as well. You are a clever fellow my friend!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


Elevator? Hmmmmm.
Two acme screws, two small sprockets, a larger drive sprocket and a bicycle chain?
Shades of Bill Hylton.
Tucson boasts several used bike shops.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


Looking good Paul! I am at the step of truing up my cylinder. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


Great idea, ain't it great when an idea works. Kudos.


----------



## westerndf (Nov 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


I love the sander and would like to know where you got the velcro and paper for the drum


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


Here's the link to Grizzly for the Hook and Loop. I'll add it to the post as well.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hook-Loop-Conversion-Kit-for-Model-G1066/H5037


----------



## westerndf (Nov 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Structurally Complete - down to details*
> 
> *OK, I'm about *10 hours in now ( maybe 8 productive and two wasted on one bad measurement….don't ask) and I have the structure built and mounted. Everything fits and it is very stable. The drum spins almost perfectly true and the dust collection assembly went more easily than I had expected. I haven't completely decided on the type of elevator I will use but I really like the positive locks at the sides. I plan to sand thin marquetry and a little tilt could cause a disaster.
> 
> ...


I like yer dust collection attachment!

Eric


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Finishing up the build*

*When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.

*Here are the elevators* I designed. They are just a piece of reddi rod with a cap nut on one end and a wing nut on the other. They will be installed in the base with a pair of insert nuts. I decided against the locktite in favor of a jam nut after the photo was taken.










*Here they are* installed. They are set just far enough in to clear the inside of the front edge of the bed when at it's highest travel.










*This is the bottom* of the bed showing the installation of the locking rod and the torsion box grid structure.









*The pvc pipe* fittings were rough cut to shape and inserted through the 4" half section then sanded flush after gluing.










*These are the dust *collection skirts. They are angled at the bottom to sit just above the workpiece during operation. The tops are rebated to accept and locate the dust collector pipe section.









*This is the feed side view* , all set up. I think I like the idea of the SS powerhead helping to support the DC hose so this is the orientation that I will be using.










*Last bits are painted* and she's all set for the application of the velcro and sandpaper. That is due to arrive tomorrow. Then I can do a few little tweaks and see just how accurate it is.









*All done for now*. If anyone wants to see a rough sketchup that I did of this a few days ago it is here: 
https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=fcb2e5343e7f2c454fddb9809ec3f669
I re-design as I go so it doesn't look exactly like what I actually built but the concept is there.

Thanks for dropping in.

Questions, comments, critiques are always welcome.

Paul


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


Looks good. Can't wait to see the results. Thanks for the step-by-step of your progress.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


Paul,

It's looking great. I went to HD today and picked up the few things I need to build one too. HD had 3" PVC and it felt stiffer than the ABS pipe.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


looks great. how does it perform?


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


This looks great. I must get back to digest this when I have more time.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


the only thing im not clear on paul is how do you adjust the elevator so that its the sake on both sides..if you have to do each one separably, isnt there room for micro errors and this a difference in thickness, and it sounds like it is critical in marquetry…can you help me out so i understand it better…grizz


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


*Grizz*, there is an opportunity in any setup to be a little off from one side to the other. With two elevators and the locks I think I have a better chance to adjust it out. The eye is very good at spotting off parallel especially when one end is in contact and the other not. It will be harder to adjust but I think it will be worth it…........................ But at this point, it's all theory.

I may put a third one in the center. Then I could use it alone or the two when I needed to.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


Very well done!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


very well done paul

looks real pro

just a question though

whats a shopsmith ? lol


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Great looking work.

It's a pleasure to see you in action.

Lee


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


Patron,

To borrow an idea from Douglas Adams, the ShopSmith is the woodworking equivalent of the number 42.

;-)


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Can't wait to hear how it works! Great ingenuity!

L/W


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


Grizz, there is an opportunity in any setup to be a little off from one side to the other. With two elevators and the locks I think I have a better chance to adjust it out. The eye is very good at spotting off parallel especially when one end is in contact and the other not. It will be harder to adjust but I think it will be worth it……..................... But at this point, it's all theory.

I may put a third one in the center. Then I could use it alone or the two when I needed to.

*Sprockets and chain!* Then they both move together.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


Dang you do nice work Paul. Love the paint too.

As far as adjustment on one side not being parallel to the other, you could make a sled. Lock the bed in place. If you sand the sled with a sheet of say 1/8" or 1/4" hardboard double sticky taped under it, it will be parallel to the drum. Now remove the hardboard, and add a backstop. You can then use the backstop to hold a workpiece. Shim the workpiece up as you go. The sled also gives you something to hold onto with small pieces.

But then again, maybe it will be easy to adjust. Just a thought.
Steve


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


Great idea, looks like it was store bought. Market it!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


*Gene*, I understand what you are saying, but the whole idea of the two independant elevators is to allowfine adjustment on one side without moving the other.

*Steve*, The piece of half inch mdf that's there in the photos is the sled, or maybe the sled goes on top of it. I'll be deciding based on slipperiness. There are lots of scenarios for getting really fine accuracy. I'm just trying to give myself the most flexibility.

Bottom line : I don't think it will be very hard to adjust at all.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


It looks real good Paul. An alternate to the dual adjustments would be to put the dual ones on the hinged side with the single on the elevator side. You still get the adjustability of parallel, but only have one for thickness. Actually, if you are having to adjust for parallel, you are effectively twisting your base. Hmmmmm. OTOH, what you have may work just fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


Looks great Paul - I'm looking forward to seeing this go to work.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


I think that we're all (most of all me) overthinking this adjuster thing to death. The bed is a torsion box = shouldn't twist. The hinge is continuous = shouldn't twist.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


It is not a torsion box until you put the bottom skin on it


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


I'll be interested to see how you find this 'in action'. Looks good from where I sit!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


My apologies Steve, I guess I knew that. It is however more stable than without the grid, no?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


My apologies to you Sir. Yes it is more stable with the grid. It is just a hot button item for me after spending so much time helping others with their CNC builds. But it will be a lot more non-flexible with even 1/8" ply glued across the bottom. You can always add it later if you detect some deflection or twist.

On second thought, you are counting on some twisting with your dual elevator screws.

I am sure it will be just fine.
Steve


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the build*
> 
> *When I left off* yesterday I needed elevators and the skirts for the dust collector. I decided to go with two elevators for the ability to micro adjust for very thin cuts leveling marquetry. If you don't need that sort of accuracy then a single elevator in the center would be easier and quicker to adjust. In my application getting one side even a 64th of an inch thinner than the other could be problematic so I want to give myself every chance. I am willing to spend a little more time adjusting. Once adjusted I am planning to add sheets of paper under the work piece to advance the cut.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, .great design work and I am amazed at how fast you work. I really like the dust collection system you have come up with. I'm looking forward to seeing it in action! I hope that the ABS will not deflect too much once you put it under some load. If it does you may have to come up with a way of stiffening it.

Have you thought about adding an automated feed drive?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Tuning Up*

*So I went out* to the shop this morning, all set to get the sander all tuned up and ready for the velcro kit which should arrive today. Unfortunately I didn't get to do much tuning up because everything was OK. 
First I stuck a straight edge on the cylinder to see how much I needed to sand off to straighten it. It was dead straight so I just ran some sandpaper on it by hand to de-gloss it for the velcro adhesive.

*Then I started* to check the drum / bed parallel situation and the effectiveness of the elevator setup. In this photo I have raised the bed with the right elevator only (leaving the left one loose) until it just contacted the right hand plywood piece. When I checked the left side it took one veneer (about 1/32") to get friction. Not bad.
When I did the opposite, I had the same result, so the drum is not off parallel.
(The front skirt has been removed for access)










*Next I left both* elevators loose and supported the center only. Here I have slid the left end of a piece of plywood in until it just slides under the drum with a tiny bit of friction.









*When I rotated* the other end in it contacted at exactly parallel. I guess this means that I will be adding a center elevator and will likely just use the left and right ones for very fine tuning when and if necessary. Too much thinking has obviously made this harder than it had to be.









*Imagine my disappointment* as I had devised a diabolically clever way to align the drum with the bed. I will include it here anyway as everyone may not be as lucky as I was. Had I found that one side was a veneer loose as in this photo…









*I would have* added exactly that veneer (or veneers) between the sander and the way tubes on that side. This is an adjustment you don't usually find on a drum sander because on most drum sanders the drum is directly attached to the bed assembly. Here they are independent so it would be a permanent and effective fix.










Now if that velcro / sandpaper kit would just show up…...........................

Paul


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning Up*
> 
> *So I went out* to the shop this morning, all set to get the sander all tuned up and ready for the velcro kit which should arrive today. Unfortunately I didn't get to do much tuning up because everything was OK.
> First I stuck a straight edge on the cylinder to see how much I needed to sand off to straighten it. It was dead straight so I just ran some sandpaper on it by hand to de-gloss it for the velcro adhesive.
> ...


That will be a clever setup. much cheaper then commercial ones.

Would the wood mouvement (tiny,tiny for ply) throw alignemnt off?


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning Up*
> 
> *So I went out* to the shop this morning, all set to get the sander all tuned up and ready for the velcro kit which should arrive today. Unfortunately I didn't get to do much tuning up because everything was OK.
> First I stuck a straight edge on the cylinder to see how much I needed to sand off to straighten it. It was dead straight so I just ran some sandpaper on it by hand to de-gloss it for the velcro adhesive.
> ...


Looking better all the time. I've been looking at making a dedicated thickness sander, so all of your comments and tips will be very helpful when I get to it. Thanks again.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning Up*
> 
> *So I went out* to the shop this morning, all set to get the sander all tuned up and ready for the velcro kit which should arrive today. Unfortunately I didn't get to do much tuning up because everything was OK.
> First I stuck a straight edge on the cylinder to see how much I needed to sand off to straighten it. It was dead straight so I just ran some sandpaper on it by hand to de-gloss it for the velcro adhesive.
> ...


Nice.
Half the fun of projects like this is over-thinking them 

And you are diabolically correct, that adjustment trick is really simple on this type of design. Good show.

Steve


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning Up*
> 
> *So I went out* to the shop this morning, all set to get the sander all tuned up and ready for the velcro kit which should arrive today. Unfortunately I didn't get to do much tuning up because everything was OK.
> First I stuck a straight edge on the cylinder to see how much I needed to sand off to straighten it. It was dead straight so I just ran some sandpaper on it by hand to de-gloss it for the velcro adhesive.
> ...


I really like this. It would be nice if the roller rested in it's own pillow blocks so it became decoupled from the lathe. You could extend the left side of the shaft to connect to the lathe to transfer the power. That way, you have two distinct components that simply plug into each other. It would probably make setting up each time you take it on/off easier.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning Up*
> 
> *So I went out* to the shop this morning, all set to get the sander all tuned up and ready for the velcro kit which should arrive today. Unfortunately I didn't get to do much tuning up because everything was OK.
> First I stuck a straight edge on the cylinder to see how much I needed to sand off to straighten it. It was dead straight so I just ran some sandpaper on it by hand to de-gloss it for the velcro adhesive.
> ...


Now I know why your projects always come out spot on, yep, it's the care & attention to detail, you are a perfectionist my friend.
Cheers Mate


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning Up*
> 
> *So I went out* to the shop this morning, all set to get the sander all tuned up and ready for the velcro kit which should arrive today. Unfortunately I didn't get to do much tuning up because everything was OK.
> First I stuck a straight edge on the cylinder to see how much I needed to sand off to straighten it. It was dead straight so I just ran some sandpaper on it by hand to de-gloss it for the velcro adhesive.
> ...


I think the most important thing about this project is that you are getting it done, not that it comes out perfect. The fact that it will probably come out perfect will be an added bonus. Rock on Paul.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Test Drive.. She works a treat*

*Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.

*Here's my test*. I sanded a piece to see if it came out smooth first. It did with some reservations (more on that later) so I drew a line with felt pen across the width of a piece near the capacity of the sander.










*When I ran it through* at a minimum cut, it came out like this. If you could examine it closely you would see that the line has been scratched everywhere but not sanded through anywhere. That's close enough for me.










*Now about those reservations*. I had been warned about possible flex and vibration with ABS and I can't exactly say that I had none, however there seems to be a way to control it (and vibration may not even be the cause). I noticed that if I paused at all during the cut there would be a little wear groove where the drum had paused. If I moved the piece through smoothly there was no sign of the groove.

Possible explanations in order of likelihood in my opinion:

1) The hook an loop expanding a little from centrifugal force when the pressure on it diminished.
2) The piece lifting a little because it is really only the drum holding it down, no table rollers.
3) Vibration of the ABS pipe

Whatever the cause, the problem is easily solved by advancing the piece smoothly through the cut.

*The sanded surface* from side to side is not a perfectly straight line as can be seen in picture #2 but it's damn close. I credit this to an inability to get the velcro and paper surface perfectly even but we're really splitting hairs here. I'm very happy with it.

*As for the dust collection*, I was sanding MDF and there was *no* dust in the air. Better than that, I won't be bothering to install the magnets I had bought to hold the collection manifold down. The suction from the DC holds it so tight you can hardly get it off.

All in all I'm thrilled and it's on to the marquetry press. Then I can finally get some marquetry done.

Thanks for watching, I hope this was of some use to someone.

Comments, questions and critiques are always welcome.

Paul


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


congrats paul, i think you did a great job, your good thinking here has allowed you to create a tool you need for your wood work, and its pretty dam good in my opinion…as they say, good enough for government work…lol….except i think this is much better…bravo on a job well done…...i really think you should get lucy to give her paw print of approval…now that really should be your new symbol, lucys paw print on your projects…lol…yea i know im off a little…to much saw dust smokin…have a great weekend …thanks paul, i love watching friends come up with good ideas…you should patent this set up for others who have your type of equipment…grizz


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


Sweet. It runs! Looks good too.

When I tried to do this years ago, the snipe that happened if I varied (or stopped) the feed rate was my biggest problem. I don't think it is mainly because of the PVC drum, but just flex in the entire system. The main cause it is probably just a matter of inconsistent feed rate. I will get the same result on my Jet if I turn off the feed motor. Heck, even on a jointer or Table saw you can notice a difference if you stop then resume feeding.

If you get snipe because of this, just send it through a couple more times at the final thickness without changing the height. It should solve a lot of this.

Good job, looks like a winner,
Steve


----------



## Phil53 (Jun 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


Look good.
Did you put all this together or was it a kit?


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


Way to go Paul, I' so happy that it worked out! I see that same line appear if I get a pause at all on my Performax sander too, so you are right the key is to have smooth motion throughout the pass.

Very ingenious system you came up with dust collection. I'm glad to hear that it works so well.

For the press are you making the sam full size version you have at home or are you scaling it back a bit?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


*Mat,* the press will be pretty similar but without the legs. It will be a benchtop model.

*Phil*, I'm afraid it was design as you go on this one.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


Looks like you've done a great job there Paul. Thanks again for sharing your ideas.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul;

I would say it was very useful post.

I too made a drum sander, but used a blank of baltic birch for the drum. I had a friend with a metal lathe turn it for me to ensure it was perfect.

It didn't see much use, as I built the shop shortly after that and equipped it with a delta unit.

Lee


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


Nice job Paul. Only thing I might add is most builders of drum sanders get the drum true by sending a board through with sandpaper glued to the top, thus sanding the drum itself true. Light passes are the key. Then install the velcro & paper on the drum and you are on your way. Depends on how much vibration you have whether you want to pursue this or not. Again, nicely done.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


The feed rate problem (grooving when you stop) also happens on a drum sander made with wooden discs, like mine. Constant feed is the only way to obviate (overcome) it. I still favour a fixed bed over a roller fed one though as you can thickness, on mine anyway, down to fractions of a millimetre (see comment 10). Useful when making veneers of the same thickness as commercially produced ones. Congratulations on not only a first rate job but one that fits the style and quality of the Shopsmith.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the kind words

*Rance*, I was prepared to do that but as I said above it was already true. There is a certain amount of inconsistency in the nature of the hook and loop animal however. I thought of re-wrapping to see if I could do better but based on the test above I don't think I could improve it much.

*What maybe surprises me most* is that I can sand the full width (about 22") withthe SS 3/4 Hp motor, even at higher speeds.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


Pretty darned cool, Paul! 
Re: Velcro My V Sander from Stockroom Supply uses Velco and it's designed to lift a little. When not spinning, the paper is just a smidge below the table top. When spinning, it's a smidge above. (a smidge is just a hair less than a skosh.)


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


Great looking machine! I'm always impressed by your projects and this one is no exception. I've got to build one soon too.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul: 
At last, a chance to tap in and let you know how very impressed I am over your wonderful drum sander. Thanks for keeping me in the loop during its creation. Man … where were you all the many years I've been using those hand and paint scrapers?!!! 
As a matter of fact I was thinking of you today while manually levelling a Marquetry design I've been working upon as a Xmas gift … wishing I could just wander over and check this baby out!
It feels good to be back 'on line' with Lumberjocks again, and hope I can soon share photos of this latest project I've been trying to finish. Between the grandkids working on their hand-crafted Xmas gifts, and the joyous mess of that, my workshop is in total chaos … making anything I'm trying to do a real challenge!
Looking forward to your 'press building tutorial' Paul.
Must be hard having to leave one playground to go play in another, but isn't golf more along the lines of exercise?!
Bye for now … Elaine from Duncan


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


By the way my comment was not meant to sound sarcastic. I was merely qualifying what I said by experience, which is only by my machine. I'm sure your's sands right down to paper thin as well, Paul.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


No problem Martyn. I think the 150 grit that came in the kit is a little coarse for fine work but if I can scratch the whole line and still see the whole line I have the accuracy. For fine work I plan to slip pieces of paper under the work and get literally "paper thin" cuts. I have a roll of 220 grit on order.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


this is a great build paul
and the paper shims 
are a good idea for that final touch

i have a 13" machine
that uses drums and a belt

but now you got me thinking
of making a wider one

enjoy the 'warm' weather in arizona
(it is 14 deg. here this morning
in new mexico)

and have a great holiday !


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


Paul, 220 or 240 grit is good for fine cuts and almost for finished work. Enjoy.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Test Drive.. She works a treat*
> 
> *Well, the velcro kit arrived* yesterday afternoon but just as I got it installed a friend showed up and made me go golfing so I didn't get to try it out until this morning. The results are better than I had hoped. It adjusts quite easily either with the two original adjusters or with the new center one but the key really is the locks for precision.
> 
> ...


This is one step beyond the perfect homemade drum sander. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Sander in Action Video.*

*I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.

*Disclaimer:* I'm no video producer and I didn't use an editor so you will get to laugh at me a couple of times…... OK all the time maybe.

*There are actually* three clips in the video. They all involve sanding flat some marquetry I'm working on at the moment. The first , after showing you the subject piece with shiny glue areas showing, covers initial setup of depth. It's real rocket science. You raise the table and watch the gap. When you touch with a bit of pressure, you're there. I then go on to take three passes at that depth and the piece is flat. You should be able to see the difference even in this bad video.

*The second segment* covers an incremental increase. It is so easy. I take three passes on this piece (there are four identically cut pictures) and decide it isn't quite there yet so I raise the table 1/4 turn on each side and re-lock the table before taking three more passes. at this point it is just about perfect. That's six passes on a piece of marquetry 1/32" thick to start with and it is still more than 1/2 there.

*The last segment* just shows how easy it is to change grit. You just change drums. It's actually a whole lot easier than I made it look this time. Call it stage fright or camera butterflies.

Throughout the process I'm feeding with a push board of 1/4" MDF and I'm pushing with my thigh so that the weight of my body is controlling the feed. This gives far better control than you can get pushing with your hands. When I first started using this sander I was getting little ripples and the odd groove from uneven feed. Now with this push board and this method there is no sign of them at all.

You may notice that dust is another thing there is no sign of at all.

That's it. Enjoy the video.

!



!

*Questions, comments, critiques* are as usual, encouraged.

Paul


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Sweet. That looks fantastic. Looks like it does a tremendous job too.

A rubber-ish sanding belt cleaner really works well to keep those drums clean. I use one a lot and it helps the life of the paper. (But you knew that)

You got skills,
Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Actually Steve I just cleaned the drum I was using before I made the video. Then I decided to show a drum change and yes, the other one needed a pass or tho with the big eraser.

OK so I just watched it and discovered that there are actually four segments. I could swear that I deleted the third one.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Steve,
Liked the legs you put on the automatic feeder! LOL Am i the only LJ who lives in a cold place?  Nice dust collector. Looks like your machine works! Was this direvcted by Alfred Hitchcock.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Can't wait til I attempt to get a vid on you tube. HA,HA,HA,HA,HA!


----------



## lizardhead (Aug 15, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Ok so my question is if that push board you are using slips does that make a girl out of you real quick?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


I've been a woodworker for forty-odd years and still have all my appendages.

'nuf said.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


It looks like it works fine Paul. I prefer to have auto feed myself but if it works don't fix it. Great job.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Very nice setup, Paul!

When you were sanding the picture, you ran it through several times without changing anything…
I guess it didn't sand it completely on the 1st pass… and you had to just push it through more times to sand it more… How do you know it's done? When it doesn't sand anymore?

Was a nice picture… How was it done? Wood burnt? Laser printed?
... and the sanding didn't hurt the picture quality?

COOL Sander! Sure beats the room another one would take up!! Objective met!

Thank you!


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Cool! I have my General double drum sander which runs that way, but it wasn't the sander that caught my eye. I have a Jet dust collector that is just a monster to empty. It would be so much nicer to have a trash can with a bag already in place so that I don't have to break my back and cover myself with sawdust every time I empty the dust from my collector. I need that set up. Paul you are always a terrific source of information and ingenuity. Thanks for sharing with all of us. Cheers…......


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


*Joe*, when you run a piece through this machine, I guess because there is give in the hook and loop structure, it will take a little each pass and sometimes takes three or four very thin cuts on the same setting. You know it's done when the veneers are all level.

The pictures are marquetry stack cut from 1/32" veneers of Walnut, Pine and Imbuya burl on the chevalet.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Paul, What a great shop made tool! I watched your build blog but appreciate getting to see it and your chip separator in action. They are both keepers!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Paul,
If I laughed at you (or anyone else) as much as I would like too--
I would have to laugh at myself way too much!!!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Paul that is a great demo and I like the set up ,works well nodust in the air .
I just noticed one thing ,when you changed the drum I did not see you unplugging the machine .

Kiefer


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Paul, that is fantastic. Great info and your original post is in the favorites for when I find space for a shopsmith.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


That's one nice system you have there. Very well done.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


I liked the idea of the extra drum for grit changes. Good video!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul: I enjoyed your video, and have to say you really look 'cute' work'n away … but … each time you presented the marquetry piece for us all to view, it was whipped away far too quickly!! Having already seen your design for this special memorial (before you left for warmer parts), I can only say a heart-clenching … WOW! Looking forward to your return home so we can yak over coffee and share some thoughts about the wonderful world of woodworking … Elaine from Duncan.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Nice sander, nice collector


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


That is really cool, Paul..Thanks…......Jim


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


What a great machine


----------



## chips498 (Mar 8, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Nice job on both the sander & dust collector. How did you make the holdedowns on the sander? Will you also
send a few pictures of your dust collector system.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Chips498, Send me a private message with your email and I'll send you photos.


----------



## MNWOODWORKER (Aug 1, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Very nice setup. I really like the way you change grits, I have the Jet 16/32 and I love it but you can change grits a lot faster than I can. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


Nice job. I made a similar sander for my Mark V years ago with the only major exception being that I have the table adjustments in the rear, where the stock is fed. I suppose you could simply flip yours around to accomplish the same results. I'll have to dig mine out again and snap a few pics. I stopped using it when I got a ridiculous deal on a Performax sander. Scott


----------



## rdgrnstd (Apr 24, 2017)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


I just made this after watching your build. Works great for me. 
Just curious are you still using it or did you end up buying one.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sander in Action Video.*
> 
> *I finally got around to doing a video today* for those who wanted to see this little sander up and running. It also covers the often asked question about how you hand feed one of these without catastrophic accidents involving the subject piece becoming a lethal projectile.
> 
> ...


I sold the ShopSmith when we sold up in Az. last year but it was still in service and went with the machine. Back home in Canada now I have my 25" dual drum.


----------

